# Programming Transponder Key Programming Info



## Kendzerski2 (Mar 25, 2007)

Per what many of you are aware you will need a transponder key (one with a chip inside) to start your late '90s and up Nissan vehicles. 

If you lose your key or need a replacement many Transponder key blanks can be purchased from places like ebay at very low costs to you. And can even be cut from many hardware stores, locksmiths and dealers very affordably as well. The problem lies in having the transponder (chip) programmed to allow your car to run. 

You can check around and possibly find a dealer or locksmith that can program your key at a very low price, and maybe even free, for you. 

You can also find out more information about this procedure here:
Nissan Publications

I hope this brings some clarity to this problem.


----------

